# Shkenca > Filozofi-psikologji-sociologji >  Sa budalla jeni?

## Albo

Ju ka bere vaki t'iu pyesin se sa budalla jeni? Cila do te ishte pergjigjia juaj per kete pyetje.


Albo

----------


## ALBA

> Ju ka bere vaki t'iu pyesin se sa budalla jeni? 
> Albo


Pergjigje

*Sa me shume te mesoj , aq me shume e kuptoj sa budallaqe kam qene*

----------


## DeuS

t'iu=gabim
t'ju=korrekte
*+* fjalia e dyte kerkon shenjen e pikepyetjes (?) ne fund!

Kur merr mundimin te hapesh nje teme, te perbere nga vetem dy fjali, harxho edhe pak kohe me teper, qe ti shkruash sakte ato dy te shkreta.

Pergjigje rreth temes:

E ke pare ndonjehere prapanicen (ose te mbrapmen e kokes) tende pa pasqyre*?!*

----------


## helene

Kur thua budalla nenkupton debilitim mendor apo injorance?

----------


## ice_storm

budall do te thote budall

injoranca dhe budallia jan dy gjana te ndryshme

nqs e keni fjalen per injorance

firma ime tregon gjithshka  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## fjollat

> E ke pare ndonjehere prapanicen (ose te mbrapmen e kokes) tende pa pasqyre*?!*


S'ka çka shtohet këtu.

----------


## Davius

> t'iu=gabim
> t'ju=korrekte
> *+* fjalia e dyte kerkon shenjen e pikepyetjes (?) ne fund!


Dita dites po na shtohet profesoret e leksikes shqipe ne forum, bravo ore bravo, por ju me duket nuk keni dicka parasysh se dikush nuk ka asnje vit mesim ne gjihen shqipe dikush ka +16  dhe kerkoni te gjithe te shkruajm ne nje nivel, jam duke u cudit me injorancen e disave qe vijne ketu dhe na mbajne leksione se si eshte me mire te shkruajme.

Nese jeni aq te dashur qe te flasim shqipen e kulluar hapni kurse ose mbani ligjerata nga leksika shqipe dhe na dergoni nga nje ftese te vijme edhe ne te flasim aq rrjedhshem edhe pastert sikur ju GMF dhe disa tjere.

Me duket se disa mezi presin qe dikush te gaboje dhe te fillojne me dijet e tyre reth shqipes se pastert.

PS:
Nuk me behet vone nese ti GMF dhe dikush tjeter me gjeni gabime drejtshkrimore ne kete postim.

----------


## BvizioN

> Ju ka bere vaki t'iu pyesin se sa budalla jeni? Cila do te ishte pergjigjia juaj per kete pyetje.
> 
> 
> Albo


Pyetja 'Sa budalla je' eshte pyetje provokuse dhe si e tille nuk mund te marre pergjigje miqesore!
Sepse budalla eshte nje njeri i trashe qe nuk kupton dhe jo njeri i paditur.
Te jesh budalla dhe ta pranosh se je budalla atehere je budalla i zgjuar (ose budalla i ndergjegjeshem)   :pa dhembe:  ....shaka.

Pergjigja ??? *Perdore zgjuarsine tende te kuptosh sa budalla jam,nese ta mban!* Kjo do ishe pergjigja ime.

ZiM

----------


## ice_storm

> Dita dites po na shtohet profesoret e leksikes shqipe ne forum, bravo ore bravo, por ju me duket nuk keni dicka parasysh se dikush nuk ka asnje vit mesim ne gjihen shqipe dikush ka +16  dhe kerkoni te gjithe te shkruajm ne nje nivel, jam duke u cudit me injorancen e disave qe vijne ketu dhe na mbajne leksione se si eshte me mire te shkruajme.
> 
> Nese jeni aq te dashur qe te flasim shqipen e kulluar hapni kurse ose mbani ligjerata nga leksika shqipe dhe na dergoni nga nje ftese te vijme edhe ne te flasim aq rrjedhshem edhe pastert sikur ju GMF dhe disa tjere.
> 
> Me duket se disa mezi presin qe dikush te gaboje dhe te fillojne me dijet e tyre reth shqipes se pastert.
> 
> PS:
> Nuk me behet vone nese ti GMF dhe dikush tjeter me gjeni gabime drejtshkrimore ne kete postim.


ha mre tuj mrojt shefin lol 


zeri i mirdites lol hallall plako

----------


## Rebele

... aq sa je ti i zgjuar. Pak, apo jo?

----------


## _tironc__king_

Nuk besoj qe nje budall, psikopat, do e pranonte nje gje te tille!!

nqf se do e pranonte, doktorri do i thonte qe nuk je , por luan rrolin!!

ps. pse nuk shifesh iher ne pasqyr, dhe te pyesesh veten?

----------


## diikush

> Pergjigje
> 
> *Sa me shume te mesoj , aq me shume e kuptoj sa budallaqe kam qene*


Mjer si ti....behu asketike dhe largohu nga kanalet e diturise, se kshu sic e ke nisur do budalallepsesh fare ...    :ngerdheshje: 

Figuracionet kane vendin dhe perdorimin e tyre....   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## AgainstAllOdds

Po te kishte ndonje dyqan qe shet mend , do te falimentonte per mungese klientele...lol
Meqe vetem se gjykojme dot , po mundohemi tja bejme ket nder te tjerve..lol
Tashi ti Albo po kerkon te vleresojme se sa budalla je ti ..? :ngerdheshje: 
Well...meqe ngul kembe , te punojne nganjihere 3 kandelat e motorit... :pa dhembe:

----------


## i_pakapshem

> Ju ka bere vaki t'iu pyesin se sa budalla jeni? Cila do te ishte pergjigjia juaj per kete pyetje.
> 
> 
> Albo


kush te ka vene ty ne pozicion te gjykosh zgjuarsine time?

----------


## Hyllien

> Dita dites po na shtohet profesoret e leksikes shqipe ne forum, bravo ore bravo, por ju me duket nuk keni dicka parasysh se dikush nuk ka asnje vit mesim ne gjihen shqipe dikush ka +16  dhe kerkoni te gjithe te shkruajm ne nje nivel, jam duke u cudit me injorancen e disave qe vijne ketu dhe na mbajne leksione se si eshte me mire te shkruajme.
> 
> Nese jeni aq te dashur qe te flasim shqipen e kulluar hapni kurse ose mbani ligjerata nga leksika shqipe dhe na dergoni nga nje ftese te vijme edhe ne te flasim aq rrjedhshem edhe pastert sikur ju GMF dhe disa tjere.
> 
> Me duket se disa mezi presin qe dikush te gaboje dhe te fillojne me dijet e tyre reth shqipes se pastert.
> 
> PS:
> Nuk me behet vone nese ti GMF dhe dikush tjeter me gjeni gabime drejtshkrimore ne kete postim.


Nuk thua shyqyr që ka njerëz të tillë që akoma flasin shqip sic duhet ? Këtu nuk je në forumin e futbollit, prandaj dhe unë sa herë gjëndem në forume pak më serioze filloj dhe përdor shenjat e pikësimit sic duhen. 
Un për veten time do ta kisha nder që dikush të më korrigjonte dhe nuk do ta merrja aspak për ters. Kështu Davius. Pastaj Albo ka gojë, ose më saktë "pushtet"  të flasi/fshi vetë ato që i ka halë në sy. Kështu që nuk ke pse të merakosesh ti djalkë.

----------


## helene

> Nese jeni aq te dashur qe te flasim shqipen e kulluar hapni kurse ose mbani ligjerata nga leksika shqipe dhe na dergoni nga nje ftese te vijme edhe ne te flasim aq rrjedhshem edhe pastert sikur ju GMF dhe disa tjere.


 Kane thene vete moderatoret ne nje teme qe kur dikush sheh nje gabim ne gjuhen shqipe mund te nderhyje dhe Albo ne mos gaboj e ka aprovuar, prandaj ti pse merr flake kot.

----------


## ALBA

> Mjer si ti....behu asketike dhe largohu nga kanalet e diturise, se kshu sic e ke nisur do budalallepsesh fare ...   
> 
> Figuracionet kane vendin dhe perdorimin e tyre....



Sa i zgjuar je! Sa here qe lexoj shkrimet e tua, me rritet IQ-ja nja -42 pike :ngerdheshje: 


Vetëm budallai është i kënaqur gjithmonë nga vetja.


Alba

----------


## Ryder

Budall komplet, po se kam problem se shpresa me thote qe nji dite do fitoj lotarine e do bej brain-transplant me Stephen Hawking...masnej do vi te kjo tema e t'ja le dhishem ati qe e ka hap...(qe paska ngatrru seven-up-in me terpentine)








ps: o Stephen lene krejt ma mir lol

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Ju ka bere vaki t'iu pyesin se sa budalla jeni? Cila do te ishte pergjigjia juaj per kete pyetje.


jam aq budallack saqe i vleresoj te tjeret me shume sec duhet...

jam aq budallack saqe i besoj te tjeret me shume sec duhet...

jam aq budallack saqe shpesh kerkoj diku ate qe e di qe smund ta gjej aty(atje)...

etc.

budallalliku im nuk ka fund...

 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## helene

> jam aq budallack saqe i vleresoj te tjeret me shume sec duhet...
> 
> jam aq budallack saqe i besoj te tjeret me shume sec duhet...
> 
> jam aq budallack saqe shpesh kerkoj diku ate qe e di qe smund ta gjej aty(atje)...


 asnje nga keto s'eshte budallik :buzeqeshje:

----------

